# Kubota round baler?



## bluefarmer

Good, bad, ugly, purty! Anybody got/use a kubota round baler. Got a neighbor thinking about one


----------



## timberjackrob

only seen them in operation on youtube looked at some at dealer today they had sold one and guy had trouble with it broke spring of some sort then bent one of the twine arms and traded it for Vermeer they said.the kubotas look kinda complicated to me and prolly take a little bit to get the bugs out of em


----------



## Grateful11

Talked to a Kubota dealer the other day and he said they're a premium baler and along with that comes a premium price and they are made by Vicon.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I priced one it was almost 40k


----------



## Grateful11

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I priced one it was almost 40k


Did that one have the crop cutters?


----------



## ARD Farm

While I like Kubota tractors and own 2, I WOULD NEVER CONSIDER A KUBOTA HAY TOOL under any circumstances. There are just too many well established proven brands out there today to even remotely consider a Kubota implement.

Premium price for premium equipment.... Sounds like a drummers hogwash to me. I'd vacate that dealer post-haste.

Having said I like Kubota's I mean pre tier 4 final Kubota's. I wouldn't ever consider a Tier 4 final Kubota either, especially the european made large frames with the Urea tank.

If it don't smoke when you fuel it.... I don't want it.


----------



## rjmoses

Vicon went into bankruptcy a few years back. Part of Vicon went to Knerveland, parts elsewhere. Had a Vicon disc mower, traded for NH. I liked the 3 disc turtle design, but the cutter bar was a problem on hillsides.

I would be real leery of doing business with any company that is going into or coming out of bankruptcy. Money get tights==Corners get cut!

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm

+1


----------



## 8350HiTech

rjmoses said:


> Vicon went into bankruptcy a few years back. Part of Vicon went to Knerveland, parts elsewhere. Had a Vicon disc mower, traded for NH. I liked the 3 disc turtle design, but the cutter bar was a problem on hillsides.
> 
> I would be real leery of doing business with any company that is going into or coming out of bankruptcy. Money get tights==Corners get cut!
> 
> Ralph


Kind of. The holding company folded and messed the whole thing up.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Nope no cutters, 38,750 was price


----------



## luke strawwalker

ARD Farm said:


> While I like Kubota tractors and own 2, I WOULD NEVER CONSIDER A KUBOTA HAY TOOL under any circumstances. There are just too many well established proven brands out there today to even remotely consider a Kubota implement.
> 
> Premium price for premium equipment.... Sounds like a drummers hogwash to me. I'd vacate that dealer post-haste.
> 
> Having said I like Kubota's I mean pre tier 4 final Kubota's. I wouldn't ever consider a Tier 4 final Kubota either, especially the european made large frames with the Urea tank.
> 
> If it don't smoke when you fuel it.... I don't want it.


You do realize they're just Vicon's painted Kubby Orange instead of red, right??

Not that everybody likes Vicon...

Just sayin'... Later! OL JR


----------



## ARD Farm

luke strawwalker said:


> You do realize they're just Vicon's painted Kubby Orange instead of red, right??
> 
> Not that everybody likes Vicon...
> 
> Just sayin'... Later! OL JR


I knew that and I'm not fond of anything not NH. Far as the tractors go, they bare a bit too european and not enough Japanese to suit me...and I don't cotton to urea injection anyway.

I took a gander at the Kubby hay tools at my Kubby dealer. I personally think they are built light and overpriced. Glad their tarctors aren't or at least when I bought my 2 they weren't.


----------



## hog987

I like how these type of threads go about new equipment. Lots of ideas and opinions from people but no hands on experience.


----------



## timberjackrob

we have had two vicon disc mowers first one we ran for 18 years no problems just got a new one last year and sold the old one imo there is none better as for the rest of the vicon/Kubota haytools I cant say.i have used a vicon tedder that was my neighbors done a good job but he retired a couple years after he bought it and sold it,so I cant say how it held up over the long haul but it seemed well built but that been about 10 years ago.


----------



## Albertan

Virtually nothing on the Kubota baler is original Vicon other than the decal.... This is who builds them: http://kvg.gallignani.com

Yes Kverneland used to own the Geldrop factory where the former Vicon balers were manufactured. The Round Baler, Wrappers, Combination baler/wrappers, Large Square Balers and various other hay tools were purchased by Kuhn.

After this Kverneland was left without a baler so bought part of the Gallignani baler business, eventually owing 100% of that company before Kubota purchased Kverneland. Some technology like the old black and white Focus monitor (that you used to see on older Vicon balers from the Geldrop factory) went with Kverneland and is now appearing on the Kubota coloured balers.


----------



## JWfarms

Bought one of the first ones in Texas. BV4160. Into it for the third year now. Do a lot of custom baling. Probably the best baler I've owned.....EXCEPT for one BIG thing. No service, extremely poor dealer network. Took many letters and phone calls to Kubota USA AND JAPAN to get information so I could work on solving the problems myself. Dealer network is worthless, Kubota USA regional offices in Ft Worth is worthless. Finally ended up with rep and mechanic from factory in Italy and upper management from Japan come to my place to resolve issues. Dealer never showed. I have countless hours invested. Once I was trained by Kubota, I've had virtually zero problems with the baler.......and I bale A LOT OF HAY.
Kubota doesn't hold their dealers feet to the fire. On the day I purchased this baler at a premium price, I another 9960 tractor and 40k in additional equipment. Wasn't enough for the dealer to give a hoot. Took awhile for Kubota to show any interest, when they finally did things got going.
Good machine but recommend don't buy one unless you have a lot of time to invest and willing to service and repair yourself.


----------



## somedevildawg

Thanks for first hand info JW and welcome to haytalk....


----------



## JMT

JWfarms said:


> Bought one of the first ones in Texas. BV4160. Into it for the third year now. Do a lot of custom baling. Probably the best baler I've owned.....EXCEPT for one BIG thing. No service, extremely poor dealer network. Took many letters and phone calls to Kubota USA AND JAPAN to get information so I could work on solving the problems myself. Dealer network is worthless, Kubota USA regional offices in Ft Worth is worthless. Finally ended up with rep and mechanic from factory in Italy and upper management from Japan come to my place to resolve issues. Dealer never showed. I have countless hours invested. Once I was trained by Kubota, I've had virtually zero problems with the baler.......and I bale A LOT OF HAY.
> Kubota doesn't hold their dealers feet to the fire. On the day I purchased this baler at a premium price, I another 9960 tractor and 40k in additional equipment. Wasn't enough for the dealer to give a hoot. Took awhile for Kubota to show any interest, when they finally did things got going.
> Good machine but recommend don't buy one unless you have a lot of time to invest and willing to service and repair yourself.


My experience with Kubota has been much the same. If you have a problem, hope you have a good dealer, and hope your dealer knows how to fix your problem. If the dealer does not know, there is no help coming from Kubota. No infrastructure, no set procedure, no resources for your dealer to get any help from Kubota.

I had hoped this had changed as Kubota has grown, but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## BYoung4518

My update on these balers. Looking at a BV4580 will never go back to NH as dealer service is worthless and NH corporate are greedy worthless POS. Very impressed by the Kubota Baler


----------



## Tx Jim

JWfarms

Would you please reveal the major problems you had with your Kubota baler?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## 8350HiTech

Tx Jim said:


> JWfarms
> Would you please reveal the major problems you had with your Kubota baler?
> Thanks,Jim


JW was last active July of 17. Good luck with that.


----------



## Tx Jim

One can only hope he sees the baler question addressed to him & replies.


----------



## mike10

It always comes down to dealer and company support. You can have the best product in the world but not being able to get help when you need it will condemn the best of them. If you think it is bad now, the future outlook is even bleaker. With the old techs retiring along with their knowledge, increasing dependence on controllers to even get a machine to move, and the lack of retaining young people in the ag equipment industry, I have little faith things will get better


----------



## Trillium Farm

Albertan said:


> Virtually nothing on the Kubota baler is original Vicon other than the decal.... This is who builds them: http://kvg.gallignani.com
> 
> Yes Kverneland used to own the Geldrop factory where the former Vicon balers were manufactured. The Round Baler, Wrappers, Combination baler/wrappers, Large Square Balers and various other hay tools were purchased by Kuhn.
> 
> After this Kverneland was left without a baler so bought part of the Gallignani baler business, eventually owing 100% of that company before Kubota purchased Kverneland. Some technology like the old black and white Focus monitor (that you used to see on older Vicon balers from the Geldrop factory) went with Kverneland and is now appearing on the Kubota coloured balers.


Exactly and they bought only the round baler, the small square baler is independent and built in Turkey. Gallignani is one of he better balers fro Italy and sells there at a premium.


----------

